# Freecom outs first ever USB 3.0 hard drive



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

_Mac users will just have to wait._

After 8 years of success the USB 2.0 standard has begun its long journey into obsolescence. Dutch storage company Freecom has announced the first mainstream storage product based on SuperSpeed' USB 3.0.

http://news.techworld.com/storage/3202573/freecom-outs-first-ever-usb-30-hard-drive/


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Interesting. I've been noticing the pricing of large USB2 external drives getting cheaper and cheaper. Sure to be some super deals as manufacturers dump inventory as they ramp up on USB3 production.

What I'd really like to have right now is a really fast USB 3 document scanner.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't think the USB interface is the limiting factor for most scanners.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> I don't think the USB interface is the limiting factor for most scanners.


Probably not, but I'd surly like a faster scanner


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Spend more money. I have a customer that spent around $5000 on a nice Xerox network scanner, it sucks the pages in much faster than my HP all-in-one or the stand-alone scanner I have.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> Spend more money. I have a customer that spent around $5000 on a nice Xerox network scanner, it sucks the pages in much faster than my HP all-in-one or the stand-alone scanner I have.


I forgot....and be cost effective too


----------

